# OCLV paint problems??



## MJCBH (Nov 25, 2002)

I just purchased a new 2004 5200, and upon returning from my first ride, I noticed a nice, deep paint chip on the chainstay. Obviously small paint chips happen but I barely rode at all and don't remember hearing any rocks, etc. that may have caused the chip. Is the paint, etc. softer on the OCLV frames (I'm just hoping that this doesn't keep happening, otherwise I'll have a pretty ugly frame here soon!). Anybody experience similar problems? and if so, are these things covered by warranty? 
Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

*Highly unlikely.....*

that it was just a bad paint job. The paint processat Trek is superb! If you have ever read about it. I crashed my 5900 in a race once when a giant crow flew into the middle of the fild and it held up fine with some paint scratches. So most likely something hit your frame when it was on the car or when you were not looking?? If it is from the paint job its covered


----------



## bltri (Sep 3, 2004)

*trek is stonewalling paint problems on OCLV frames*

i have had a lot of problems with my 5200 frame. the seatstay developed cracks in the paint within a month of purchase and the top tube decals are peeling. trek's official line is i must have dropped the bike or leaned it against something sharp (to create a dozen cracks all at the same angle on the seat stay? i dont think so) and that the bike rack i use at home caused the brake cable to rub against the decls causing them to peel. (again, i dont think so. clear coat should protect them)
i have heard that there is a problem with the cure time for the epoxy undercoat and the paint topcoat which causes this to happen, but trek wont admit to it. i have sent them photos and a long letter to the company president ([email protected]) but total silence. Now I am sending the frame back and they say "if" it is warrantyissue (in THEIR opinion) they will cover the labor cost of stripping & shipping & rebuilding. 
There are some trek apologists out there who will insist trek walks on water. they make a good bike but their interest in keeping their customers happy is below zero. they have shown me complete contempt. I love the ride of the bike but believe me, even if I end up "winning" on this issue i will never buy another trek bike.


----------

